# b & q dont cut wood?!?



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

Just went to b&q, picked out the 2 sheets of contiboard i needed, went to ask whre i take them to be cut. The woman then says no b&q stores cut timber any more!!:bash::gasp: What!!!?,?#%£& how can they sell sheets of timber and not cut them?! I really dont want have to cut them my sel with an electric jigsaw....... where can i get it cut?:gasp:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Well they've never cut contiboard. Anything with some kind of finish on it they refuse. Not sure about them stopping cutting altogether though?


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

i got me wood cut not so long ago was only 4 x 2 well almost lol damn mm


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

_simon_ said:


> *Well they've never cut contiboard.* Anything with some kind of finish on it they refuse. Not sure about them stopping cutting altogether though?


We had conti board cut at our B&Q


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

really?! So will i have to cut it myself? I have a circular saw and a power jigsaw..... do think if i brought the wood to somewhee like travis and perkins, they would? Im only 17 so im not to familiar with all the services....


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Amy2310 said:


> We had conti board cut at our B&Q


In that case maybe different stores have different rules. The ones I've used even have a sign up saying they don't cut it!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

I got some cut about 3 weeks ago at my local B&Q as I was making a rack for some hatchlings but couldnt fit the full sheets in my car. 


So unless they've stopped doing it since then I reckon the woman you spoke to is full of shiza'...


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

Spuddy said:


> I got some cut about 3 weeks ago at my local B&Q as I was making a rack for some hatchlings but couldnt fit the full sheets in my car.
> 
> 
> So unless they've stopped doing it since then I reckon the woman you spoke to is full of shiza'...


Well im gonna go back thre and get the contiboard anyway... cheapest place and ill ask someone else...:2thumb:


----------



## darkangel13 (Oct 2, 2010)

i get wood cut in their coventry branch all the time, even contiboard :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

darkangel13 said:


> i get wood cut in their coventry branch all the time, even contiboard :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ahhh.... im so annoyed, how can they sell huge sheets of timber and not be able to cut it up!?


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

*wood*

homebase cut wood if thats any good to you?


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

all the bigger B&Q warehouse stores have saws, some of the smallers ones stock some wood but dont have room for a saw, the saws they use are a big piece of kit so i can understand it tbh.


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

yeah i know, ive seen how big they are just now on youtube... the homebase near my used to do it but they stopped.... grrr


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

tomsteele said:


> Ahhh.... im so annoyed, how can they sell huge sheets of timber and not be able to cut it up!?


Because big sheets are for builders and builders have vans and the gear to cut it .

You don't expect Sainsbury's to prepare your food before you cook it why be annoyed at B&Q for not cutting your conti for you .

Also i wouldn't recommend buying it at B&Q and taking it somewhere else to get itcut unless you fancy a chisel up yer chuff.:lol2:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Dave Balls said:


> all the bigger B&Q warehouse stores have saws, some of the smallers ones stock some wood but dont have room for a saw, the saws they use are a big piece of kit so i can understand it tbh.


I got some MDF cut recently at a B&Q, those saws they use are brilliant if i had a big old garage i'd buy one ,not that i cut wood very often but it would be the ultimate bought but unused power tool.:2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Had a load of mdf cut recently and free of charge too.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Anyone know if they cut perspex?


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

Normally depends on the manager, theres a risk of cutting contiboard as it chips, so they don't want to waste stock. Just try another bnq store near you.


----------



## edmundblackadder (Jan 6, 2009)

Graylord said:


> Because big sheets are for builders and builders have vans and the gear to cut it .
> 
> You don't expect Sainsbury's to prepare your food before you cook it why be annoyed at B&Q for not cutting your conti for you .
> 
> Also i wouldn't recommend buying it at B&Q and taking it somewhere else to get itcut unless you fancy a chisel up yer chuff.:lol2:


 So you buy a whole cow from Sainsburys and cut it up yourself ?
Everytime i have been to B&Q they have cut my sheets of wood and most people in the store are not Builders just people doing some DIY so thats why they have the saws.


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Straight from their website (on the contiboard page): 'FREE: Timber cutting service. Only available in larger stores. Up to 15 cuts free per visit. Terms and conditions apply - See instore for details'

So maybe that one doesn't... In my experience all the B&Q Warehouse or Superstore stores will do it, but maybe ring around other local B&Qs and then go buy it from whichever one says will do it.

As for that woman who told you none of them do it anymore - what a load of bull. I'm really not sure what qualities the management look for in staff, cos all the staff I've ever dealt with at my local store since moving to Sheffield are the most grumpy looking, uneducated sounding, unhelpful people ever!


----------



## Oskorei (Jun 15, 2010)

It wouldn't surprise me if the person you asked just couldn't be arsed.. it's B&Q, they don't employ anyone between the age of 16 and 78 so nobody working there has a full mental capacity anyway


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

Oskorei said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if the person you asked just couldn't be arsed.. it's B&Q, they don't employ anyone between the age of 16 and 78 so nobody working there has a full mental capacity anyway


Haha  i looked on their website and found that if yo go on store locator the store has to have timber cutting on the list of services.... soo i travelled for half an hour from brighton to crawley. Guess what, they werent cutting that day:bash::cussing: so i got the wood and im just gonna cut it myself:2thumb: should have just done it in the firstplace:bash:


----------



## Oskorei (Jun 15, 2010)

It's so daft that it's so hit-and-miss on whether you get something cut or not.. I tried to buy a square of polystyrene from them and was told I'd have to purchase the whole piece or none at all, the whole piece was like 5 meters tall or something ridiculous!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I had B&Q cut contiboard for me, they said that I would have to be prepared for the finish chipping at the edges etc. That was fine....

However the person cut it all the wrong size so they didn't fit together, and it was all wasted because I didn't have the equipment to cut it myself! grrr... I was so annoyed, it took ages to cram it into the car too 

I wouldn't trust them again, so you are probably best doing it yourself anyway!


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

em_40 said:


> I had B&Q cut contiboard for me, they said that I would have to be prepared for the finish chipping at the edges etc. That was fine....
> 
> However the person cut it all the wrong size so they didn't fit together, and it was all wasted because I didn't have the equipment to cut it myself! grrr... I was so annoyed, it took ages to cram it into the car too
> 
> I wouldn't trust them again, so you are probably best doing it yourself anyway!


Yeah, i asked a builder on my road if he could cut it, he said thats fine, :no1:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

i in the trade and can cut it my self but still get b&q to cut it for me :2thumb: and if it not the size i asked for it go back and i get then to cut me sum more for free


----------

